# Newcastle or just leg injury?



## mellinda (Jun 24, 2016)

Hello,

Koen is sick. She limbs with her leg. It's been a couple of days now. She is visible in Pain. I touched the leg but she is not responding. She can stand on it but it seems sore. She drags it and Jumps with the good one before reaching the ground and standing on the bad leg.
She barely rests.
Closing her in a side of the barn made her fly and go wild to escape. Not an option it seems. 
She usually Flies and Jumps and crosses very hard. Did she tripple or something like that? We do not know.

Her cheecks seem Pale but the crest und comb are normal red. 

There has been a heatwave that lasts very long, several weeks. Luckily she drinks enough and her crop seems full.

In our country there are many outbreaks of Newcastle past two weeks. I am worried if i take her to a vet and it is Newcastle that we have to put all 5 of our chickens down.

How can i know what is wrong with her please and whether or not it is Newcastle?

I assume paracetamol is toxic like it is the case with cats too?

Sincerely


----------



## mellinda (Jun 24, 2016)

Permanent damage in the jarret joint / articulation talocrurale, also brused, not Newcastle or broken. Feather injury will heal. Further damage has been prevented through the vet. Injections with anti-inflammation and pain killing. Injection with other type of medicin in the fridge over 2 days. He will always walk not completely straight, but better that than Koen having pain the rest of his life or that he would walk with a stiff non-sensitive leg... Looked up wild camera images today from a couple of days earlier, Goldy accidently pushed her off the laying chest which was a meter high...


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I am happy that you figured out what happened and that it's being taken care of. The poor sweety was in a lot of pain. I'm so glad that you decided to take her to the vet.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I had a roo do that he got better in a few days never knew exactly what it was but i suspect it was a broken leg


----------



## mellinda (Jun 24, 2016)

i got to admit Koen alone already costed over 300€ now for vetcosts xD i hope aswell for the sweety as our wallet  that she stays out of trouble, she's only 1 year old xD but it was worth it since she's such a sweetheart

glad your roo got better Steinwand


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks! He's really sweet now


----------

